# Roboter Stimme



## McNova (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich wollt mal Fragen wie so eine Roboter Stimme geht?
Ihr wisst schon, so eine wie bei dem Lied von Kanye West "The New Workout Plan" (kommt ungefähr bei der hälfte des Liedes)

Mit welchem anderen Programm geht das?

Habe die Sound-Programme Sound Forge 7, CD Architect 5.0, Musik Maker Deluxe 2004, ACID Pro 4.0,

Muss ich mir ein anderes kaufen


----------



## Joh (2. Juli 2004)

Das nennt sich Vocoder.
Welches Soundprogg das beinhaltet weiß ich nicht genau.
Auf alle Fälle das neue Samplitude kann das.


----------



## McNova (2. Juli 2004)

Naja, was ein Vocoder ist das weiß ich ja. Mit dem vom Musik Maker, geht das Recht gut, bloß ich bekomm dann nicht so eine Wie in dem Lied


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

der Titel sagt mir jetzt spontan nichts, aber um einen Vocoder-Sound nachzubauen, ist das verwendete Carrier-Signal sehr wichtig.

Spiel doch mal mit verschiedenen Wellenformen bzw. Instrumenten als Carrier herum.
Beim Modulator kann man z.B. durch ein Pitch-shifting oder eine Formantverschiebung auch sehr starke Veränderungen erzielen.

Wenn Deine Software (Music Maker?) die Einspeisung von beliebigen Carrier-Signalen erlaubt, kann theoretisch jeder Klang annährend nachgebaut werden.
Allerdings bieten preisgünstige Softwarelösungen häufig keine sehr gut aufgelöste Filterbank.

Gruß


----------

